# Anybody know where I can get a rabbit castle?



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

It is my DDs birthday soon and when asked what she wanted, the reply was " a Rabbit Castle, they are made of cardboard and I don't know if you can get them in the UK". I am googling away but haven't found anything yet that looks like the thing so please can I ask you lovely rabbit people if you know what she's talking about?

Many thanks


----------



## ninjayau (Sep 13, 2012)

Untitled Document
This one looks crap but it's a castle made from cardboard.

The better looking ones are made in Hong Kong but you only get them in small stores and their owners don't have the budget to set up online shopping. Seen some huge castles the size of a 7ft tall person in Tai Po before.

Either you can go to Hong Kong to buy it or you can make your own lol. Will take a lot of time if you want every little castle detail there, including functioning draw bridge.


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

I saw one in petsathome at the weekend when I went in to buy my dog food - don't know if it's any good though!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I saw one in Pets at home at the weekend. It didnt look like it would stand up to much though.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Smartkitz Cardboard Castle | Pets at Home


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thankyou. Hong Kong is a long way from here, but I will try my local small shops. It would be fun to make one but I'd need to make it in kit form and then take it to her flat - don't know if my craft skills are up to that. But at least I know what I am aiming for now.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what about something made of wood? much more robust then cardboard

Trixie Pet Adventure Landscape Bosse - Great deals on small pet toys at zooplus


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> what about something made of wood? much more robust then cardboard
> 
> Trixie Pet Adventure Landscape Bosse - Great deals on small pet toys at zooplus


wow thats pretty epic!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow! I can see that this could get out of hand. I wonder which one she has in mind....


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> what about something made of wood? much more robust then cardboard
> 
> Trixie Pet Adventure Landscape Bosse - Great deals on small pet toys at zooplus


I love this. They also do a smaller, cheaper version.

Trixie 61721 Natural Living Tade Adventure Playground 2 Floors 156 × 79 x 56 cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Sadly, my partner has put his foot down with this one. At this rate they will need their own bedroom


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

actually the smaller one youve listed is more expensive at the moment :wink:

ZP have stopped selling the smaller version though and i couldnt be bothered to go for a hunt for it


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> actually the smaller one youve listed is more expensive at the moment :wink:
> 
> ZP have stopped selling the smaller version though and i couldnt be bothered to go for a hunt for it


Oooo, I had only seen it on Amazon at over £200. I think I may have to surprise my partner with it now. He can't possibly return it after my bunnies have become attached


----------



## lynrose62 (Nov 17, 2012)

bunny bazaar are selling them for 17.50,but are out of stock at the moment, I also want one but cant find any that are in stock,obviously very popular..if you register with bunny bazaar they will let you know when they are back in stock,they also are selling a smaller version ..its a good place for bunny stuff and its run by the rabbit welfare fund so profits go to a good cause..Hope this will be of help..Lynda


----------



## Felixteteddys (Oct 30, 2011)

HI 

Look at Plüschnasen Caste Löwenzahn:

Burg Löwenzahn

They ship anywhere and if you are outside from germany you just need to send mail an can order by mail!

The procuts are very high quality and look abs great!!!


----------



## tilybud (Nov 4, 2012)

Ive seen them in P&H toox


----------

